# Doe losing weight, depressed appetite.



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Sorry for the long post, my friend is beside herself as to what to do for her doe. Background, acquired Nubian 2 years ago, fat, healthy. Kidded triplets 6 weeks ago, no problems, but she rejected all the kids. Since kidding she has wormed her, treated her for coccidia, run fecals (no parasite or worm load). She is anemic. She has been giving her b-complex and probiotics, which I recommended she continue. She eats very little of her Noble Goat, loose manna pro minerals are out, alfalfa hay offered (she only picks through this). She has been giving her some bread (which I told her to discontinue) because she is so worried about condition. Tested clean for Johnes, CAE and CL recently.
I recommended replamin, Red Cell, discontinue bread and offer pine needles, leafy branches. She is feeding her separately. I did say to continue the B-Complex and probiotics.
Anything we are missing, she is ordering the replamin, but will take to OSU if needed. Poor girl is SO skinny and so off her feed. Temp normal. 
Would appreciate any ideas you have to help her doe, "Moon Pie". Thanks!
Her vet said she was just nervous after kidding and to put her down!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give her 6 oz dark flat beer.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Thank you - she said she will try it!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You have to find out the cause of the anemia.
Does she have lice or mites?

Maybe she has a small bleed out somewhere from kidding? Was it a rough delivery?

Any rumen sounds and movement on her left side?

I would rebuild her blood and continue probiotics and fortified vit B complex SQ 6 cc's per 100 lbs.
Also continue alfalfa, if you can, try to get some oat hay , sometimes they do not want alfalfa and will eat other hay types. 
I would allow her to browse during the day as well. 

If she is not eating at all or not enough, getting alfalfa pellets, grinding them up maybe about 1/4 cup of them, then adding water to it making a slurry. Feed it very slowly at the back corner of her mouth, if she coughs stop until she stops, give the slurry with a big syringe (no needle), a new turkey baster, or even if you have an empty probiotic tube, pull it open clean it well then pour boiling water over the tube to help clean it up more. 
Make a new batch of alfalfa pellet slurry every time.
Feed her every couple of hours a small amount as I mentioned.
If she doesn't have enough nutrition she will be weak. No grain while she is down like that. 

Is she drinking water? If not give her electrolytes. 

I agree stop the bread.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She does offer alfalfa hay, she only picks through it and doesn't eat very much. I did grill her on fecal results and lice/mites and the delivery. She tells me no on the parasites and that the delivery seemed normal, although I am concerned as well as to why she is anemic.
I will suggest the slurry, she just texted me she is trying the dark beer. She is drinking well. She also ate about 1/8 cup of the calf manna, which is the first thing she has really gone after in a while. I did say not to give her too much, offer leafy branches, pine needles (she has lots), and continue with the b-complex and probiotics. she ordered the replamin last night.
I appreciate the support - she doesn't has a good goat vet, she extends her appreciation to all of you to try to help her "Moon Pie".


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Has she been copper bolused?


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I had one of my girls go down hill very badly after kidding. Skinny, not eating etc much like your description. I did probiotics a couple of times, some vit. B - and picked her as much browse as I could. Raspberry leaves, comfrey, parsley, willow trimmings , tender top shots off our current bushes. It got her started and slowly she picked up. I had to feed her by herself for quite a few days. I was afraid of losing her as she seemed to be going into maybe milk fever so added the treatments for that. Anyway she finally picked up and is now finally gaining a bit of weight. Hope your girl is doing better.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Have her stop the calfmanna she cannot digest when down like that, it can make her rumen sicker.

Have her listen and check for rumen movement and sounds.

I would feed her the alfalfa slurry and allow her to browse the brush ect, so she can get stronger to keep her rumen going. 
Probiotics, fortified vit B complex.

Dark beer is good to give her now.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

She did do the dark beer drench, is feeding leafy branches and alfalfa slurry. She just received her replamin. Directions say 5cc 1x per week. Is this the correct dosage and frequency? She does seem a bit better. She did stop all other feed stuffs. Thanks!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I can only add to try adding a little timothy hay or orchard grass just to keep her rumen functioning. I had a doe that stopped eating, but when I brought home non alfalfa hay it perked up her appetite and then I started adding the alfalfa hay back in. Weight/energy is important but rumen shut down is also bad.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I second the idea of getting different hay. I know this sounds crazy, but I've not had luck feeding our does alfalfa, they like their clover grass hay. It's nothing fancy, but they go after that vs. anything else. When we've had does not feel good after kidding, I used to buy a nice bale of hay, and they just didn't want it. So maybe something different might perk her up.
What kind of goat feed does she feed? We use pellets, but when we have a doe that goes off of feed after kidding, or has a poor appetite, I usually offer a sweet feed or horse feed. They love horse feed. Then once I can get them eating their feed mixed in the horse feed, I wean them back to their feed.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I haven't checked in on her today, I will see if she has other hay to offer. I know she had been feeding Noble Goat feed. I use something else, so I don't really know much about it, if it's a sweet feed or pellets. She did give her a copper bolus in January, do you think she should do it again? Also she gave the Ultra Cruz - I use coposure - should I recommend a switch? The owner did say she has a little more pep in her step yesterday, so we are hoping the appetite improves as well. We appreciate all the help - you guys are awesome!


----------

